# Dog treats for hikes



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

Me and Charlie today did 10 mile walk. I made sure to take his dog food with him and some treats, and of course water. Charlie absolutley refused to eat his kibble, he ate the treats but I only had 2 treats with me. So my question is do any of you guys know a good high calorie/energy treats for puppies/dogs? Prefably without beef flavor.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Use real food!

Chicken pieces, hot dog.

Dogs will do anything for these things!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Why does he need to eat? When I go backpacking I lose my appetite. Maybe he does too. That was a nice long hike you two got to take. Water, get the water down him! If you worry about that you could try taking some powder to mix with the water, there are special ones sold that serve as doggy 'Gatorade'.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a recipe to make a treat like that:

Trail Mix Dog Cookies (that are for dogs OR people--so you can share)
Ingredients:

•1/3 cup olive oil
•1/4 cup packed brown sugar
•1/2 cup natural creamy peanut butter (you can also use chunky)
•1 banana, mashed
•1 egg white
•1 cup whole wheat flour
•1/8 cup milled flax seed
•1 tsp. cinnamon
•1 1/2 tsp baking powder
•1 3/4 cups rolled oats
•1/8 cup raw pumpkin seeds, chopped
•1/8 cup dry roasted almonds, chopped
•1/8 cup dry roasted pecans, chopped
•1/8 cup dry roasted peanuts, chopped
•1/8 cup dried cranberries, chopped
•1/8 cup dried pineapple, chopped
•1/8 cup dried banana chips, chopped
•1/8 cup carob chips (This is a dog safe alternative to chocolate.
You can find it in most health food stores and major specialty grocery stores.)



Instructions:

1.Preheat oven to 350° F
2.In a large bowl, vigorously whisk olive oil and brown sugar until smooth.
3.Stir in peanut butter and blend well.
4.Mix in banana and egg white.
5.Add flour, milled flax seed, cinnamon and baking powder and stir (preferable with a sturdy wooden spoon) until well combined.
6.Add oatmeal and stir until a dough forms.
7.Combine pumpkin seeds, almonds, pecans, peanuts, cranberries, pineapple, banana chips, and carob chips together in a small bowl.
8.Stir homemade trail mix into the batter.
9.Spray a sheet pan with cooking spray.
10.Scoop dough with a 1 inch cookie dropper.
11.Lightly roll ball in your hands and flatten into a cookie shape.
12.Bake for 8 minutes.
13.Cool completely on a wire rack.

Storing & Yield: These trail mix cookies will last for two weeks in the refrigerator. You can freeze them for up to four months. For more information on storing homemade dog treats be sure to review our tips and techniques.

The yield depends on what size cookie dropper you use and how tightly you pack each cookie. You should be able to make 3 dozen dog cookies with a 1" scoop. 


This came from this website:
http://www.dogtreatkitchen.com/dog-cookies-recipes.html


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank You so much for the recipe!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The one that has worked the best for me is Ziwipeak. Just their regular food, not the treats. It's balanced and VERY calorie dense. It's basically air dried, balanced meat. I haven't seen any dogs turn their noses up at it yet. Since my dog loses weight very quickly when she gets lots of exercise, for days that she gets a 5 mile walk, I give her about 1/2 cup of Ziwipeak.

Another thing you can try is Natural Balance's food rolls but these might spoil on a hike if you don't bring some frozen juice packs or something to keep it cool.

The only downside is that a 2 lb bag costs like $25...depending on how much you want to supplement, it might be too expensive.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Food for a 10mi walk? 
A dog just needs water. 
If I do something long or strenuous that I feel the need to feed them I'll bring along jerky type treats. Something like chicken jerky form costco. Not the human kind but the dog treats.


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Diesel packs when we go hiking and normally I simply bring treats. He has no interest in eating when we go packing. I do take food when we go on overnight trips however. Water is essential. I have the palisades Dog pack which, has water bladders inside the pack to fill and take along. Love it. Lasts a while and works well.


----------

